# Anyone up for a South Florida (Davie/Cooper City area) meet in June?



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

I would like to do it someplace BESIDES the tower shops, would any of you be up for it?

I'd like to tentatively plan in for June. Let me know what's good for everyone?


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

i'm in


----------



## Sniff (Sep 3, 2007)

I'll play....



Btw, love your username, liquid clen is great stuff......


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

Sniff said:


> I'll play....
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, love your username, liquid clen is great stuff......


Glad you like it. Have you ever had Redline???








Where would you guys want to do the meet? What dates would be good?


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

June is far away... but I would be down to go... if I am in town.


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

ttt


----------

